# Why do the USA use so much bondo



## clioryan (Aug 22, 2012)

Always wondered why the Americans use so much body filler when restoring old cars always got lost in the thought of it and tried to understand why ? Anyone else know ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

I used to watch a lot of the car resto shows - Car Hoarders, Overhaulin' etc - and I was always amazed how much they used, buckets of it, and even on top end restorations. It might well be that they look like they are putting loads on, but most of it is sanded off so it looks worse than it is. I use as little as possible on my car resto.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

can only think its easier than working the steel to a perfect finish 

takes a highly skilled man to metal finish things , where you can be using filler after a few hours practice 

you see some shocking repairs on some older u.s cars


----------

